# Best optics for western hunting



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking to invest in a good pair of binoculars for a wyoming elk hunt and I was wondering what magnification those of you that have hunted there find most useful in most situations. I'm looking to save on weight so I'd like to split the difference


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

For most of my life, 10x42 fit the bill.
Tried 8x56 great fov, fantastic in low light, but I always wanted more magnification.


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

I hunted the bighorns this year and weight was by far my biggest concern, I carried leupold 10x for a couple days then dropped to 8. I would go as light as you can get away with. 

Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

RS1983 said:


> I'm looking to invest in a good pair of binoculars for a wyoming elk hunt and I was wondering what magnification those of you that have hunted there find most useful in most situations. I'm looking to save on weight so I'd like to split the difference


10x42 is the most commonly used Bino in the west. They should be sufficient for your elk hunt. Depending on the hunt, I also carry a spotting scope and 15x56’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

RS1983 said:


> I'm looking to invest in a good pair of binoculars for a wyoming elk hunt and I was wondering what magnification those of you that have hunted there find most useful in most situations. I'm looking to save on weight so I'd like to split the difference


10x42 is the most commonly used Bino in the west. They should be sufficient for your elk hunt. Depending on the hunt, I also carry a spotting scope and 15x56’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

10x42 for carrying and sometimes a spotting scope. I am a self-proclaimed optics genius and love to help people find good optics on a budget, what is your budget? I also hunt a lot of Elk I went on 3 successful trips this year.

And do you have a good range finder?

I will start off with the best value bar none is a pair of Zeiss 10x40B's Classic, you can find them on eBay for less than $1000, I have had the same pair and have Leica and other Zeiss but those bino's are perfect for almost any type of hunting.

If you want to buy something new, a good start are the Sig Sauer Zulu 7 HD they run about $750 on Optics Planet and have great definition.

The most important thing is you have to LOVE your binos most of the time you are glassing so make sure they are perfect for you, everyone has different eyes and optical needs so make sure they are perfect your you. Also, make sure you buy from a company with a good optics return policy, I guided a cow elk hunt last week for a guy who bought a pair of Swarovski's and hated them and Swarovski is an almost universal one the top picks for anyone.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Another vote for 10X42. I've hunted Elk, Mule Deer, and Antelope out west since 1998. I own a pair of 8X32 Swarovski which are great binos. Almost every guide I hunt with carries a set of Swarovski 10X42. If i hunted DYI I would purchase the 10's. The 10's give you enough advantage on judging headgear that it is worth the extra cost and weight.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have 10X42 Nikon's and thought they were the best thing since sliced bread because they were so much better and clearer than my old 8X. 

I was sure they were all that was necessary and didn't really discover their shortcomings until I hunted elk and deer in a semi open area of Wyoming and Colorado with guides. They all had higher end optics of the same power and it was embarrassing how many times would scan an area I had gone over a couple times and tell me something like "there is a bull, I think a 5x5 in that patch of trees left of that big rock". I could see the rock, I could see the patch of trees, but more often than not the elk (its associated cows) were very difficult to pick out until I was handed the guide's binos, then everything was right there. A spotting scope is a lot more effective once a person actually knows where the game is.

Bottom line: Get the best and a person may never have to replace it. FM


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

steelyspeed said:


> 10x42 is the most commonly used Bino in the west. They should be sufficient for your elk hunt. Depending on the hunt, I also carry a spotting scope and 15x56’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That combination is about perfect.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I have Steiner 10x50 Military Marine and now Swarovski 7x50. The Steiner work fine, and were a great deal. The Swarovski are next level great. Also, when you have Swarovski you have a lifetime agreement. I inherited mine, and they were 20 years old. I contacted Swarovski that they may need refurbished/maintenance. They had me send them in and I now have a new pair. 

Unreal in low light, maybe too good.


----------



## hbibicoffvii (Dec 9, 2011)

If you're going all out, get swaros. I've hunted out west for elk and antelope, midwest for whitetails and Newfoundland for moose. I've looked through a ton of different brands of binos and swaros are just the best. If the guides dont have them, they always say thats what they want. Price is a factor understandably. My guide had a set of 12 x 50's, compared to my 8 x 42s this past fall (WY elk hunt) and honestly, he saw a lot that I didn't. I could see bodies, but not racks. 

If it comes down to binos or spotting scope, the binos are the way to go. Every guide has a spotting scope, you wont "need" it. 

I will be getting a set of Swaro 12 x 50 binos for my BC mountain goat/caribou trip this September...if the border opens.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm gonna say it depends a little bit on what you're after. I love love love my "cheap" vortex 8Xs , but we hunted in Wyoming this year on a private ranch with a strict 4x4 rule. It made a big difference counting points when I upgraded to my 10x Leopold's. I also carried a spotting scope (that I normally don't out west to cut weight) and that proved invaluable in identifying one particular 4 point from around 5-600yds.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Anything over 10x power i think you’ll find yourself wanting to be on tripod/bipod for glassing. Free hand at that power also makes it difficult to pick out detail.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 10x and 12x binos, both vortex....either way, use them on a tripod when sitting and glassing, it makes a huge difference. I have used the 12x without tripod as well and they were not a problem, I’ll probably just take the 12x next time.


----------

